# Fedor vs Frank Mir?



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

Would you consider this card? Mir has skills. What do you think? Maybe this will end Fedor undefeated career. 

- http://jcsambo.blogspot.com


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Fedor would end that fight in about 30 secs.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor destroyed Nog inside his guard, there is no way Mir will do anything to Fedor.

No need to say more.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor embarrasses Mir no matter where the fight goes. The shots Fedor landed in Nog's guard would have knocked any other mortal man out.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Fedor destroyed Nog inside his guard, there is no way Mir will do anything to Fedor.
> 
> No need to say more.




Right now Im still thinking who would beat Fedor?

- http://jcsambo.blogspot.com


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

jcsambo said:


> Right now Im still thinking who would beat Fedor?


You're thinking that, and so is everybody else. But the answer very well may be "nobody", at least for the time being. 

Eventually, age *will* catch up with Fedor, but until then, every time people keep saying that so-and-so may beat Fedor, he may continue to prove them wrong every time.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> You're thinking that, and so is everybody else. But the answer very well may be "nobody", at least for the time being.
> 
> Eventually, age *will* catch up with Fedor, but until then, every time people keep saying that so-and-so may beat Fedor, he may continue to prove them wrong every time.




You think Anderson Silva can beat Fedor if Silva move to HW? Silva walked before at 225lbs I think before he fought at 185lbs.
- http://jcsambo.blogspot.com


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jcsambo said:


> Right now Im still thinking who would beat Fedor?
> 
> - http://jcsambo.blogspot.com


One name, Miguel Torres.

You heard it here first folks.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think we can all agree that a heavy handed striker could possibly knock Fedor out if he landed something. I mean Fedor got rocked bad my Fujita and was in real trouble for a few seconds. But the chance of something like that happening is just very low. Mir's chances would be even lower as he is not a great striker.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Mir has no chance against Fedor.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

That one would be over faster than the Sylvia/Fedor fight I think... :confused02:


----------



## juicin_up (Jun 17, 2008)

Seriously, the man is bionic, he is the result of the notorious Russian super-soldier program....

No match.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

jcsambo said:


> You think Anderson Silva can beat Fedor if Silva move to HW? Silva walked before at 225lbs I think before he fought at 185lbs.


Wow. That *is* something to think about... Fedor can take a punch like non other (except maybe Nog), but then again, Andy has that crazy-sick pinpoint precision in the middle of battle.

I dunno which way it would go, but that would be a fight for the ages. I'd MUCH rather see than than Fedor vs. Couture.

The title would have to be "There can be only one."


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

jcsambo said:


> Would you consider this card? Mir has skills. What do you think? Maybe this will end Fedor undefeated career.
> 
> - http://jcsambo.blogspot.com


undercover scam?


----------



## lavatron (Oct 9, 2008)

fedor vs arlovski thats 1 ad like t c in affliction.. hed stand a better chance than mir!!
fedor really needs t make the jump t ufc there so many possible match ups that would test him.... werdum,kongo,gonzaga


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Currently, the only fighter in the world who I believe could beat Fedor is, Josh Barnett. Even then however the chances are very slim. I know MMA math does not work, but I mean, Barnett was beaten by Nogueira and Barnett beat him. Those fights were fairly recent too. However, Barnett would have to pull off a sick sub, or do what he did to Pedro Rizzo which I could happen, but is very unlikely.

I think what would happen if Mir fought Fedor would be. Fedor coming out, and knock him out in the first round. I don't really see Fedor submitting mir, but I don't see Mir submitting Fedor either.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Brock might be able to if he could connect one of those big bombs.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Racerboy44 said:


> Fedor would end that fight in about 30 secs.


yeah by knock out, fedors stand upis worlds above his. Frak mir has no stand up


----------

